# Cattle on freshly fertilized pasture



## R Ball

Just fertilized all my pastures and a old timer called me and said I had better get my cattle off the grass until it rained on it. So now I have my cattle in the feed lot. Last night it rained enough to wet everything but not enough to wet the ground under my truck. 
I applied triple 19 at 200# acre . Just looking for advice on this before I turn the cattle and horses back out.

Thanks


----------



## Vol

R Ball said:


> Just fertilized all my pastures and a old timer called me and said I had better get my cattle off the grass until it rained on it. So now I have my cattle in the feed lot. Last night it rained enough to wet everything but not enough to wet the ground under my truck.
> I applied triple 19 at 200# acre . Just looking for advice on this before I turn the cattle and horses back out.
> 
> Thanks


Used to spread the same fert on our grazing pastures with steers and cows in place....never removed them and never had any problems. I suppose anything is possible, but bovine are about the toughest creatures on the farm. Not sure about horses tho....they could be sensitive but it does not take much rain to break the prills down...did you get a tenth or more of rain?

Regards, Mike


----------



## R Ball

Not sure of the rain total Vol. just don't want to loose any live stock. Heck they escaped when I was fertilizing. Big gust of wind opened up a gate I have with a wheel on it. Luckily
My son was there and we had them rounded up in 30 minutes . They sure loved that new hay field with Young O grass and Alfalfa in it though. Stopped them dead.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

One thing that I would mention. You might consider putting High Mag mineral out. Most people dont think/understand the importance of High Mag mineral. New grass is VERY low in nutrients and Magnesium. That's why cattle require hay even when the grass starts to grow. Its very easy to starve cattle at the beginning of the spring. With that much fertilizer, the grass should become very rich. You will need high Mag mineral to keep them healthy and ward of the chances of bloat.


----------



## R Ball

I have had it out for about a month. They have been going thru a bunch of it.
Appreciate it.
Rball


----------



## Tim/South

Same as Vol here. i have never removed the cows when I fertilized. I am about to put 400 lbs. 17-17-17 per acre on a bermuda pasture that is over stocked with cows right now. I do not intend to move them.
My opinion about the rain is opposite from what the old timer said. I am more concerned with the quick lush growth the fertilizer and rain combination produces.
You have the High Mag out, same as I, and I believe that is the difference. The only time I have ever actually seen fertilizer cause a negative effect was when hungry cattle were placed on a lush pasture with no preparation to aid in processing the new grass.
I am not saying to turn the cows out on the grass. I am only stating my personal experience and opinion.
I would hate for you to lose any. Follow your gut on this.


----------



## Texasmark

Around here pellet fertilizer is the norm. Being a pellet it falls through the grass to the ground. Animal uptake is minimal; maybe a little dust. I keep hay handy to give them some dry matter to balance things out and they take it.

I just finished off a couple of calves that I put on well fertilized rye and other spring grasses, lush field, with about 10# per head of 14% creep. I did get some spotting periodically but just cut out the creep and it went away. They sure finished off nice once I moved them onto that patch.

The fertilizer was applied around Sept. last year and did nothing due to the dry weather. This spring we got some regular showers and things picked up nicely.

HTH,

Mark


----------

